# How much water conditioner to use..



## camille0119 (Feb 26, 2013)

I just bought a different brand of water conditioner yesterday (Top Fin Water Conditioner) since my first bottle was running out (Nutrafin Betta Plus Tap Water Conditioner for Bettas). The Nutrafin was a small bottle, holding 60 ml. The instructions on it said that 1 capful is equal to 0.5 gallons. I have a temporary 1 gallon (saving up to get a bigger tank!), so I use 2 capfuls of that in my betta's tank. My betta acts normal and swims around.
Since I got a different brand of water conditioner, will that affect the way my betta acts? This bottle is the larger size, 16 fl oz. The question is, I don't know how much to put.
From reading the instructions on the back of the bottle, 10 US gal = 10 ml. The cap has measurements on it that read 1 ml, 5 ml, and 10 ml. Does that mean that I have to put 1 ml for my 1 gallon?
I'm just really unsure because my Nutrafin tells me to put in 2 caps, and this Top Fin conditioner only tells me to put 1 ml.
Sorry if this is a really weird question.. I'm just really confused and unsure. I'm planning to use the top fin conditioner on my next water change.. :roll:


----------



## bettabetter (Sep 26, 2012)

I would do what the instructions tell me, some water conditioners are stronger than others an only need a little bit to work. I don't have this brand, but I would do what the instructions say


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

If the instructions say 10mL/10gallons, then it'd be 1mL/1gallon - you shouldn't have to add more than that 

I've never used either of these brands, but he shouldn't act any different when you switch conditioners, given that both of them do basically the same thing (Assuming that they're both designed to remove chlorine and chloramines as well as detoxify heavy metals).


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yep, 1 ml for one gallon. It will work the same way as your other one, essentially, so just follow the instructions.  API Stresscoat is similar - 1ml per gallon. Prime, on the other hand, is 10 times as concentrated, so only needs 0.1ml per gallon (great value for money!).


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I use the TopFin Water Conditioner, and it's 10 mL per 10 gal. This is the same as 1 mL per 1 gal.

If you don't have an easy way to measure it, 1 mL is about 20 drops. (Yes, I've measured it. LOL But just to play it safe, I always add an extra drop or two per gallon.) So you could also just add 20 drops per 1 gal (and maybe add an extra drop, for good measure).

Different brands can be more, or less, concentrated, so you always need to check the label for the dosing instructions.


----------



## camille0119 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I just wasn't sure if 1ml was right, but now I understand haha. Thanks again - really helpful stuff


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

And we all had just about identical comments.


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ummmmm... You guys are talking about top fin tap water dechlorinator right? Cause I have a 8 fl oz bottle and on the back it says 1 ml per 10 gallons. I wish it was 10ml per 10 gallon so I wouldn't have to painstakingly measure out .5ml.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fish keeper 2013 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh oops, I have top fin tap water dechlorinator, I just checked petsmart and they also have top fin dechlorinator (without the tap water) with different dosage amounts. 

Sorry if I caused any confusion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

